# B-Stringer Stabilzer??



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

For target under 12" I dont think it can be beat.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I use it, as I want to stay under the 12" for Hunter class. After using it, I will now use it for hunting as well.

Great Stab.! I've got the 12" bar with a 14oz and a 17oz weight in APG Realtree. The first few shots felt odd (I had only used short hunting style stab. to this point), but after a few shots I noticed how much better I could hold at full draw. After shooting with it for several months, I took it off and shot bare bow, I could not believe how much difference it makes as the shot goes off.

I started with the 14oz and (at the advice of Blair...great guy to deal with...). I've tried the 17oz but find it a little heavy for a whole day shooting.

If you are going to the March Madness shoot in Sudbury tomorrow, you are more than welcome to try mine out. 



He has a great policy on changing weights if need be.

I guess I'm taking the long road to saying is.....great Stab.. I'd recomend.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

i have the 17oz and my daughter uses the 11 oz. awsome stabilizers !
where are you located ? might be close enogh to let you try one


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

shot one last year, worked great, but ended up selling it as it inflamed a old hockey injury in my bow elbow.

Reed


----------



## boomer650 (Oct 21, 2007)

Do you know if anyone in the sudbury area has them for sale?


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

Where have you fellow Canadians ordered these from and are they expensive?


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

terrym said:


> Where have you fellow Canadians ordered these from and are they expensive?



not sure but heights archery in wpg had some.


Reed


----------



## spark1973 (Nov 24, 2005)

I picked mine up at Gagnon's in Oshawa. They ordered it direct from B-stinger but we got bit of a deal since there were 4 of us that ordered them. I shoot better with it than any other stabs I used.


----------



## Louis19 (Dec 10, 2008)

*B-Stinger!!!*

Great stab!!!
Feels like a target stab without being real long. I have one with a 11 oz and a 8 the 8 is light i like the 11oz the best i find it feels better on the bow to i had a 14 but it didnt feel right on my ally on other bows it felt great but not on that one. Pm RI Max its blair he created b-stinger he would be more then happy to answer your questions great guy to deal with !!!! And if the weight you order is to heavy or you want to try a diff weight he will switch weights with ya  
Awesome stab :darkbeer::darkbeer:

Louis


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Blairs stabs are as good as it gets. No gimmicks just pure physics at work. Contact the archery guys at Ganons in Oshawa if you are interested in getting one.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*pics or links*

I'm just curious about this , I use to shoot BHUNL . Anybody have a link or pics?

Gilles


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I wouldn't shoot my bow with anything else on it! I love the B-Stinger!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

*B-Stinger Link*

Here you go Gilles.

http://stores.b-stinger.com/StoreFront.bok

He also makes stabilzers in any length. They're his B-Stinger XL's. There not shown on his website yet. You have to contact him about them.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Thanks MT*

thanks Matt. that's the one Jeff Humman uses.. he won the Breast cancer shoot and also won Vegas in a shoot off in BHUNL this year 897/900 I believe..

G


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Fita*

Hey Matt, did I ever told you I shot 1343 at the OAA in 2006 in BHUNL, including 325 at 90m.. both canadian open records.. my sight was off at 50 meters and I shot 7-8-9 on the opening end, had to aim lower the entire distance.. could have broke 1350 with pins that day.. That's using fixed pins too, not a movable one.. I had to bend my 90 pin down and my 30 pin up to get the gab.. it's seemed very easy back then.. I shot 2 fita's that year with pins, take the best of both scores cards and it's 1363. including a 344 at 50 meters , canadian open record too..

G


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

You hadn't told me that before. But I was impressed when I saw your records listed on the OAA website a few weeks ago.

:thumb:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

spark1973 said:


> I picked mine up at Gagnon's in Oshawa. They ordered it direct from B-stinger but we got bit of a deal since there were 4 of us that ordered them. I shoot better with it than any other stabs I used.


Does Gagnon's stock these or will they still order them in? I'd like to get one, but I'd prefer to buy from a local shop instead of ordering from the U.S.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> Does Gagnon's stock these or will they still order them in? I'd like to get one, but I'd prefer to buy from a local shop instead of ordering from the U.S.


They will order it for you. At the very least you could save on shipping probably. :smile:


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

How much does Gagnon's retail them for?


----------



## BarneyB (Apr 7, 2009)

I was at Gagnon's April 3rd. John (one of the archery guys) told me he could get me a stab. for $89 (I think). He's the guy to talk to, although Gerry would know too.
I thought these were more of a target tool. Do guys really use them for hunting? Aren't they cumbersome?
BB


----------



## KBoss (Nov 14, 2007)

*Hunting*

(I thought these were more of a target tool. Do guys really use them for hunting? Aren't they cumbersome?
BB) Quote 

Check out these links for hunting.

http://stores.b-stinger.com/Page.bok?template=Hunters

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=753562&highlight=b-stinger+2008

How much more do you need a B-Stinger stabilizing your bow when these animals are standing in front of you and you have a broadhead on your arrow ready to magnify any mistake you make while shooting?


----------

